# NOI Orlando



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I read it somewhere but don't remember where...

so I'm no help!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I read it somewhere but don't remember where...
> 
> so I'm no help!


:--appalled::--evil:.........taps foot......


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> :--appalled::--evil:.........taps foot......


aw heck, don't get your moobs out of whack.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

This is what I found regarding the NOI 2011 location:

The 2011 show will be held at the new “state of the art” Orange County Convention Center, the second largest convention center in the nation. Situated in the heart of Orlando’s tourism district and only 15 minutes away from the Orlando International Airport, the convention center is surrounded by more than 113,000 hotel rooms. Amenities on-site include three full-service restaurants, eight food courts and parking. Its prime location on International Drive will offer exhibitors hundreds of outstanding shopping, dining and entertainment options.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow.... will there be a search and rescue dog on site for when people get lost? 

I can't even picture 113,000 rooms. I struggle when we stay somewhere with one floor.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> This is what I found regarding the NOI 2011 location:
> 
> The 2011 show will be held at the new “state of the art” Orange County Convention Center, the second largest convention center in the nation. Situated in the heart of Orlando’s tourism district and only 15 minutes away from the Orlando International Airport, the convention center is surrounded by more than 113,000 hotel rooms. Amenities on-site include three full-service restaurants, eight food courts and parking. Its prime location on International Drive will offer exhibitors hundreds of outstanding shopping, dining and entertainment options.


 
Thank you... Now to check out motels in the area!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Florida is too far  Going to miss you!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Florida is too far  Going to miss you!


I think you should fly in to watch:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

We need a tech savvy member to setup a live feed for the West Coast.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> I think you should fly in to watch:


That would be nice! <day dreaming> The NOI was really fun to watch!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> We need a tech savvy member to setup a live feed for the West Coast.


Sounds awesome! Can we strap a camera on Titan??? :curtain:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Sounds awesome! Can we strap a camera on Titan??? :curtain:


Wonder what that would look like from his perspective on the go outs....:--crazy::greenboun:greenboun


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am going to go into withdrawals. I've been to the NOI every year since it has been in LB...  (as an observer not an exhibitor)


----------

